# Does accident affect all policies?



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm assuming the answer to this is yes but want to check.

I have 2 cars with a separate policy for each by different insurers. One is due for renewal a week on Friday and I had got a couple of quotes last week. Now I've had this accident over the weekend in the other car I'm assuming I need to declare that for my renewal regardless of which policy/car the accident was in?

Another thing is I don't know the outcome of it (value wise) but I have been told it's a non fault accident and won't affect my NCB for that policy. Can insurers still quote without that info?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yep you have to. if the quote is on going however you *will not* receive more than likely this years no claims as the claim might still be on going? im not sure on that point but definitely declare it on *both* policies.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Definitely needs to be disclosed, the questions are relative to you as the policyholder and ask "have _you_ been involved in any accident etc...". It's a bit like if you get caught speeding in one car, you will need to also disclose it on your other car policy.

It will not affect your NCB on your other car policy, but there is always the possibility that the premium may increase slightly, all depending on how an accident affects the rating of the policyholder.

The other problem is that a claim is not classified as "non-fault" until it has been settled with nil payments, or all costs reimbursed to your Insurers. You will have to note this claim as "pending". If "pending" attracts a different rating to a "non-fault" accident, then you will be able to get back any difference in premium if/when the accident is closed off 100% in your favour at a later date.

You will need to put in a rough estimate of the cost of the claim to get the quotes, but make the situation clear to the Insurers. If you are doing online quotes, personally i would pick up the phone after you have got the quotes, get everything ironed out and get a reference from the Insurers concerned.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Lloyd, I thought that would be the case. What a ball ache this is going to be and I can see it costing me more money in insurance! 

The car that needs renewing is my modified one so I have to phone for quotes anyway. Don't suppose you do modified insurance as well?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We can, and i'd happily take probably four times the going rate you will get from a modified car specialist. As whether you'd want to pay four time the going rate is another matter! lol!

On a serious note though, we don't have any decent markets for it. We are mainly a commercial specialist so whilst we can offer private car insurance, our rates generally can't compete with the endless swarm of direct markets and personal lines brokers. I'd still always recommend using a broker over and above doing it yourself online, i'm sure half of the people that arrange their own insurance online are not insured properly as they don't quite understand what they need to disclose.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

That's a shame, thanks anyway


----------

